# Dell Latitude D630 bios password



## caleb (Jan 24, 2011)

Can you tell me how to reset the password or is there any universal one for these laptops?


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 24, 2011)

Dell supposedly has a backdoor password "DELL" (without quotes).

Alternatively, follow this article:

http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-dell-bios-password.html


----------



## Frick (Jan 24, 2011)

Remove the battery on the motherboard, wait a few seconds and put it back in.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a laptop.  He'd have to dismantle it to do that.


----------



## Frick (Jan 24, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> This is a laptop.  He'd have to dismantle it to do that.



So? It's not very hard and it doesn't even take that long.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 24, 2011)

Frick said:


> So? It's not very hard and it doesn't even take that long.



Some laptops are a bitch to disassemble, and I took more than 1/2 hour to disassemble my old HP, and more than that to re-assemble and I couldn't even take the mobo out.


----------



## Frick (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah it does take some time, but it might the the only way.


----------



## caleb (Jan 24, 2011)

That soft is old me thinks. Didn't work. Ill do it the legal way and call Service Desk noobz to unlock it


----------



## Frick (Jan 24, 2011)

caleb said:


> That soft is old me thinks. Didn't work. Ill do it the legal way and call Service Desk noobz to unlock it



But you miss a great chance to see what it looks like inside!


----------



## Mike0409 (Jan 24, 2011)

Short the CMOS pins...thats another fun way.


----------

